# Word of the Day - Cattywampus



## debodun (Apr 13, 2022)

Cattywampus (adjective) - also spelled catawampus. Askew, awry, kitty-corner.

After a restless night, the bedcovers were cattywampus.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2022)

My cattywampus hair in the morning is scary.


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 13, 2022)

After pressing 100 pounds 100 times, my arms were cattywampus.


----------



## RubyK (Apr 13, 2022)

I have never used the word cattywampus, because I thought that word was kittywampus. Maybe it depends on where you live.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2022)

Whoever built my house either used a cattywampus tape measure and level OR was substance-impaired - There are no 90 degree angles or level floors anywhere!


----------



## Lavinia (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm disappointed that I can't find cattywampus in my dictionary. I would be interested in knowing its origins.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm disappointed that I can't find cattywampus in my dictionary. I would be interested in knowing its origins.


*"“Cattywampus” (1834) has held a variety of meanings and spellings, including as an adverb (catawampusly) meaning “completely/utterly/avidly,” a name for a fantastical imp-like creature or a mountain lion, and an adjective meaning “askew,” from obsolete “cater,” from the Greek prefix kata- (downward, toward), and perhaps from the old Scottish slang wampish (to wriggle or twist about.)"

https://uselessetymology.com/2017/12/02/the-etymology-of-cattywampus/*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 14, 2022)

debodun said:


> Cattywampus (adjective) - also spelled catawampus. Askew, awry, kitty-corner.
> 
> After a restless night, the bedcovers were cattywampus.


I'm laughing because this SO applies to me!


----------

